# SDX15 325L 14Hz Sonosub build.



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)

With special thanks to Mike P. here and Robbie Skipton over at http://www.bmdgraphics.co.uk, I proudly present to you my first DIY Subwoofer build.

Here's the PSP port all the way from madisound.









Flare close up









Port dry fit









Then driver









After drilling for binding posts









Dry fit of them









Painted port end









Damping fitted









Finished and dwarfing my Tannoy's









The endcaps are triple stacked 18mm mdf routed and supplied by http://www.cncroutinguk.co.uk/ which I sanded and bonded with Weldbond, then primed with international wood primer (2 coats) and finished with Japlac

Robbie was very helpful discussing the creation of the discs after work hours via email. He also took my crude drawings in sketchup and made some proper cad ones and arranged the manufacture/delivery of them to me.... top bloke.

The sonotube is from essex windings, it's 8mm walled - 600mm internal dia - cut to 1300mm long.
Unlike the stuff you guys get in the states this has no release film to worry about on the inside.

A nice tip to stop the cut ends getting damaged is to run round with a small amount of neat pva, this when set makes the edges very tough but also pulls it in slightly making a tight fit.

Carpet was some cheap, non-backed auto carpet from ebay.
It's a little fluffy and stretchy but covers very well and makes it look like the subs wearing a black fleece.

The feet are also from ebay, they are chunky tall pine bun feet.

I have been running it in this week listening to all sorts of music and watched a couple of movies too but with no eq and set by ear only.
I'm really impressed so far, can't wait till I can get the thing set up properly though.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks great. You should be pleased with it.

A quick question, when you say "feet" do you mean it doesn't have a baseplate?


----------



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers.
It has a baseplate of sorts, it's a ring the same dimensions and cutout as the driver baffle with some self adhesive eva foam pads to kill vibes and help it slide into position without damage.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear you're enjoying it. It's kind of hard to see the finished product, got another pic?


----------



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)

Best I can do is the same without resize I'm afraid as it's now pushed further back behind the TV.
Please forgive the mess, I badly need to redecorate.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

So how tall is it ?


----------



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)

1465mm approx.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

The distance to the ceiling and the floorstander beside it give the impression of huge! 

Looking forward to ur impressions once eq'd. :T


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

ive got something similar in terms of size/tuning/driver. and it ABSOLUTELY love it.

What are your listening impressions?


----------

